# aquaclear depth



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys.. 

Does anyone have any AC 110's they could maybe measure for me? I am planning to change from canisters to AC's but I don't know if I have enough space between the tank and the wall 

Its a 90 with a 75 on the bottom so I don't think I can move it. :S


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Does anyone have any AC 110's they could maybe measure for me? I am planning to change from canisters to AC's but I don't know if I have enough space between the tank and the wall
> 
> Its a 90 with a 75 on the bottom so I don't think I can move it. :S


Why are you changing??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just kinda hate them.... 

I'll probably keep my FX but I wanna get rid of my Hagen ones.

I have some tanks on the floor as well, which isn't canister friendly.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You need 5 3/4" from the inside lip of the tank for an AC 110.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much Bill.


----------

